# Spalted Hackberry Bear



## bearmanric (May 31, 2013)

Finished this call the other day Turned it thin. Going to make a killer bear call. Will do great Distress and bear cub distress. The call was Stabilized by me. It is Dyed green. Thought I would share. Rick

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2001-73_zpsdf48de2b.jpg

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2002-54_zps7f7f9480.jpg


----------



## Mike1950 (May 31, 2013)

Really Nice call Rick!!!


----------



## Haybale (May 31, 2013)

Awesome. Is it like a tube call or does it have reeds in it?


----------



## bearmanric (May 31, 2013)

It has a JC Metal Reed LV-002 Tuned Raspy. Thanks guys. I will post a picture in a bit of the reed system. Rick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (May 31, 2013)

Very cool!

For the life of me, I can't figure out why anyone would want to get a bear excited and headed inbound. That's like making a T-Rex call...


----------



## Wildthings (May 31, 2013)

Looks Awesome


----------



## myingling (May 31, 2013)

Sweet lookin call Rick


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 31, 2013)

awsome ric great choice of color  duck


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 31, 2013)

That is a killer of a call my friend, super job!


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 31, 2013)

I have no idea what a bear call is supposed to look like, but I know a really nice turning, dye and finish when I see it. I agree that the color choice is outstanding too. IMO it makes the piece. Nice Job 
Scott


----------

